# 5 speed owners, what's your favorite gear?



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

I like second gear.
It seems to be the only gear that pulls throughout its entire rev range.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

2nd, because i like to chirp the tires :thumbup:


----------



## thecolonelcm (Mar 28, 2005)

*2nd*

Second is fun.


----------



## ditto0011 (Mar 2, 2005)

2nd is fun, but i also like 3rd, if i'm crusin next to someone on the highway, which is where about 90% of my driving takes place, doin like 60 in 5th, i can drop it into 3rd an take off, works well i actually beat a few people like that :jawdrop:


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

moved to general, this really has no revelance to anything...


----------



## Felonious Cat Stalker (May 1, 2002)

Gears suck. Flux capacitors are the way of the future.


----------



## Biscuit (Mar 5, 2005)

My favorites are 1st and 2nd because those are the gears I like to use to play on dirt roads.


----------



## Nismo240 (Jul 24, 2004)

2nd mo' fo'.


----------



## Jarek (Mar 29, 2005)

Yeah those low gears have to be my fav as well, they are the ones that get you going


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

6th :loser:


----------



## xbrandonx (Mar 27, 2004)

Blank said:


> 6th :loser:


damn it was already posted before I got here.


2nd though is really fun. From first to second the car pulls like mad crazy, even when I'm taking it easy.

and pete, with your reason I could have picked 3rd :banana:


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

xbrandonx said:


> and pete, with your reason I could have picked 3rd :banana:


SUCK IT TRABECK!


----------



## ICP Sux0rZ! (Jan 10, 2005)

12th, semi's own you :thumbup:


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

second gear. around 37-42mph the car just ROCKETS. and also top gear on the highway, makes things very simple (see info to the left < )


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

RBI*04 said:


> second gear. around 37-42mph the car just ROCKETS. and also top gear on the highway, makes things very simple (see info to the left < )


Haha! Oh yeah the infamous Fifth gear drop-off. GA's were fun for that. our's did it slowly. made me sad. Fifth gear was fun... We could only get up to about 95 in 4th. I'm diggin' 2nd and 3rd in the Z. 3rd is the cruise gear. 4th idles to low IMO. and it pulls through all the gears pretty well, but nothing quite like the 2-3 Jump. no chirping for me though. Stupid spongy Hydraulic clutch.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

im turbo, so all gears are fun for me..sometimes first, second, and part of third suck because its a lot of freakin wheel spin


----------



## mecamecahi200 (May 26, 2005)

*2nd the best*

:fluffpol: When you put the car into second, it just seems to come alive and it's nice to feel your head get jerked back


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

psuLemon said:


> moved to general, this really has no revelance to anything...


Well, I originally had it in B14 because I wanted to keep it specific to B14 owners.
B13 and B15's have different gearing, weight, motor, etc.


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

psteng19 said:


> Well, I originally had it in B14 because I wanted to keep it specific to B14 owners.
> B13 and B15's have different gearing, weight, motor, etc.




haha, get your facts straight there buddy.


----------



## Rain-Xx (Jul 29, 2002)

I'm rather partial to my 3rd gear. Good power for the ratio of the gear and lets me get up to a good speed.


----------



## CHRIS/SR/SE (Dec 15, 2003)

Third seems to be the most fun for me, 40-?? it rockets around. (for a 4cyl)


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> haha, get your facts straight there buddy.


Please enlighten me as to where I'm wrong.

B13, B14, B15 different weight, correct?
B14, B15, different engine, correct?
B14, B15, different transmission/gearing, correct?


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

Z_Spool said:


> Haha! Oh yeah the infamous Fifth gear drop-off. GA's were fun for that. our's did it slowly. made me sad. Fifth gear was fun... We could only get up to about 95 in 4th.


factory 4spd  and it hits the governor in fourth (speedo read around 112) :thumbup:

edit: fourth gear in the four speed tranny is slightly taller than fourth gear in a five speed car. to make up for fifth gear or even an overdrive.


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

psteng19 said:


> Please enlighten me as to where I'm wrong.
> 
> B13, B14, B15 different weight, correct?
> B14, B15, different engine, correct?
> B14, B15, different transmission/gearing, correct?


Uh, what about your B13 and B14's? Some have the same engine, same transmission.. perhaps you might want to change your wording next time?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

wildmane said:


> Uh, what about your B13 and B14's? Some have the same engine, same transmission.. perhaps you might want to change your wording next time?



like i said psteng19..get your facts straight. b13,b14, and b15 share one motor in common, the sr20..and guess what, they use the same transmission(not exactly, but same gearing)


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

3rd is my choice...

It'll bark the tires...
Nice range anywhere from 20MPH to 80MPH...
Smokes nicely going around corners a little "loose"
Pulls like a rocket.(enough to squat the rear end a good 3 inches. And yes my shocks and springs are just fine.


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

3rd baby, i can use it anywhere. g has enough torque to pull it from 13mph and on the highway, shit rips when i downshift at 50mph or more. :thumbup:


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> like i said psteng19..get your facts straight. b13,b14, and b15 share one motor in common, the sr20..and guess what, they use the same transmission(not exactly, but same gearing)


Again, point out where I'm wrong.

The standard engine in the B13 and B14 is the 1.6L.
The standard engine in the B15 is the 1.8L.
The 2.0L engine is optional and probably found in less than 20% of all Sentras.
None of the three models weigh the same.

The SR20 is also found in the 240SX, Bluebird, Sunny, GTi-R as well so I guess we can start comparing those too right?
Just because they have the same engine, doesn't make them comparable.

I was merely informing the mod who moved this thread of my intentions (a B14 comparison), so before you get condescending with me by telling me to get my facts straight and referring to me as "buddy", perhaps you should do the same.


----------



## Ninety-Nine SE-L (May 5, 2002)

well, in order to answer this question, you have to look at each gear's personality.

1st. Very difficult to master, but still very important. Very bitchy, especially if you don't have LSD. 1st = bitch on PMS.

2nd. Great acceleration, very versitile. B/c of my high redline, I can take 2nd to about 65+. Love to chirp the tires, great torque. 2nd = your best friend

3rd. Still fun, but only in rare occasions when you're still accelerating past 60. Likes to have fun, but can get you in trouble with the law . 3rd = irresponsible party animal.

4th. Useless. Can't cruise with it, can't get enough torque with it. The only good it does is when you want to pass someone. 4th = Retarded kid down the street

5th. I need it, but I hate it. The ratio is completely off for a final gear and it gets annoying on a long drive. I wish I could break off this relationship, but there's no 6th gear, so I have to live with it. 5th = the asshole.


----------



## Sethticlees (May 30, 2002)

I choose irresponsible party animal! :thumbup:


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

psteng(i dont know ur real name)..dont be retarded..Wildmane already pointed out what i wanted to say a few posts back..gee wiz


----------



## himbo (Sep 20, 2003)

i kno you guys think i'm crazy, but i actually wish 5th gear was a little longer. i would definitely rather have less acceleration for a lower rpm when cruising. btw, i use 5th for town driving, anything above 30mph. which is why i get a solid 33-35 mpg if i behave (90% of the time i do)


----------



## sukebegigi (Mar 5, 2005)

For sure third. You're starting to pick up speed and there's still strong acceleration.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

I perfer 3rd when its not spinning :thumbup:


----------



## psteng19 (May 4, 2002)

himbo said:


> i kno you guys think i'm crazy, but i actually wish 5th gear was a little longer. i would definitely rather have less acceleration for a lower rpm when cruising. btw, i use 5th for town driving, anything above 30mph. which is why i get a solid 33-35 mpg if i behave (90% of the time i do)


No, I'm all with you on this one. I was actually wishing that the B14's had a 6th gear.
I have a GA16DE and get 42 mpg consistently doing 80% highway.
My best was 45 mpg at about 90% highway.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

second! i love blowing by people on the shift to second without even trying (as in by accident)...especially auto's. yum.


----------

